# Filter Help Please!



## Danny200 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello i have braught 2 filters for my tank a few months ago but for some reason now they keep getting blocked up and stop working no water comes out of them and they dont suck anything anymore... i have to keep cleaning them every few days for them to work then say 2-5 days they blockup and dont work anymore... i dont know whats wrong any help? thanks

These are my filters:

Eheim Aquaball 180
Charterhouse Aquatics: Eheim Aquaball 180 Internal Filter

Eheim Biopower 240
Charterhouse Aquatics: Eheim Biopower 240 Internal Filter

My tank is also not very big its only about 60L so surely they should be enough specialy 2 of them to handle my tank? whats wrong? thank you

This is pictures of my tank


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

have you got the white filter wool in tem? this will block non stop. are you over feeding?


----------



## Danny200 (Aug 8, 2008)

No i dont have any white wool in there just the basic sponges in the green one and filter media+ carbon and sponge in the other... but i do feed my fish alot as i like the food to fall to bottom for my bottom feeding fish to eat


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

i see. they are normally trouble free? maybe as the tank settles and matures it may stop clogging...


----------



## Danny200 (Aug 8, 2008)

ummm i got the tank and its been active around november time and the filters i got in i think march time =/


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

and their still clogging :/ it might be worth ugrading to a small external filter?


----------



## Danny200 (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah i know i dnno why they are doing it... ive tried an external filter befor but i didnt like them at all found them really hard to clean and it didnt do a very good job at all


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Overfeeding... you dont want the food to hit the bottom of the tank... get special sinking food for algae eaters and bottom feeders....

What fish have you got in there? They look horribly like cichlids.

I would take all the plants out, give your gravel a good clean, do a 50% waterchange at the same time, replant the plants (you shouldnt leave them in the pots, it will kill them eventually) and add the new water.

Feed once a day max if not every other day and only enough so your fish eat it in 1 minute.


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

What Moogloo said. Plus the fact Cichlids are seriously messy fish in general, so that won't be helping either.


----------



## Danny200 (Aug 8, 2008)

im buying a new tank from ebay that comes with a external filter so im gona hope that may do the trick and yeah they are Cichlids... but i didnt use gravel for the plants in there its some kind of sand.. but its not it some aquarium planting mix... but maybe the sand could be a problem for my filters as well?


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Sand can damage the filter impellers


----------

